# Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle Fliegenlachser !!!!

Es gibt einen speziellen Knoten für Lachshaken,egal welcher Haken,da durch den Knoten der Haken etwas Absteht,was den Biss etwas erleichtern soll.
Den Knoten haben wir bei unserem Ausbilder hier in Norwegen gesehen,er weiss leider den Namen nicht mehr.
Ein paar Details:

-Haken wird am Ende durch eine Schlaufe gezogen
-die Schnur wird mehrmals ums Hakenöhr gewickelt

...mehr bekomme ich leider nicht zusammen,vielleicht weiss einer von Euch,was ich meine und welchen Knoten ich suche.

Mit Link wäre super,Danke.

Vorab schonmal Danke für Eure Hilfe...:vik:

Gruss Martin

Der  STF|wavey:


----------



## Locke4865 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

meinst den hier oder  den 
da mal ne ganze Seite


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> meinst den hier oder  den
> da mal ne ganze Seite




Jens,die Seite kenn ich,was ich meine ist aber nicht dabei leider....:c

Trotzdem Danke...#6

Gruss  Martin


----------



## jflyfish (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

Moin, der klassische Knoten für Lachsfliegen ist der Double Thurle Knoten, jfl


----------



## goeddoek (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

Moin STF |wavey:

Meinst Du vielleicht den rifling hitch oder riffle hitch ? 

> http://www.leesferry.com/rifflehitch.htm

Der ist aber eigentlich zur "Bisserleichterung", sondern dazu da, dass die Fliege etwas zur Seite "ausbricht"


----------



## Suniflex (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

Hallo Friends diese Frage erinnert mich an Rumpelstielzchen 
Heisest du Hinz ,heisest du Kunz :q:q
Meintest du diesen oder meintest du jenen :q

Ist zwar nicht sehr hilfreich aber doch sehr Amüsand.
Ich meinte meinen Beitrag ok nicht das einer sauer ist 
                          TL Steffen


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin, der klassische Knoten für Lachsfliegen ist der Double Thurle Knoten, jfl




Danke für den Tip #6,aber ich suche eben diesen einen Knoten.


Gruss Martin


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Hallo Friends diese Frage erinnert mich an Rumpelstielzchen
> Heisest du Hinz ,heisest du Kunz :q:q
> Meintest du diesen oder meintest du jenen :q
> 
> ...




Wir verstehen doch Spass...:r...Du auch ????


Gruss  Martin


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin STF |wavey:
> 
> Meinst Du vielleicht den rifling hitch oder riffle hitch ?
> 
> ...



Nöö,min kleener,det isset ooch nich,schade.


Gruss Martin


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

Ich werde ihn einfach beim nächsten mal filmen wenn er ihn
bindet und es hier einstellen,dann wisst Ihr was ich meine.

Danke allen für die Hilfe....auch allen weiteren...#6


Gruss  Martin


Der  STF#6


----------



## FatShark (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme das es sich um einen Knoten handelt der  für lose Haken ist? oder auch für Fliegen mir Öhr? Was mich etwas  verwirrt ist das das VF mehrmals um den Haken gelegt wird, was bei einer  gebundenen Fliege meist recht schwer ist, da dort kein Platz hinter dem  Öhr vorhanden ist, zumindest in der Regel.
Der isset net ?




(Quelle:http://www.steelheadangler.savings-direct.com)


----------



## Smödi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

Hi, für mich klingt das nach Rapala-Knoten.
Wie er aussieht und wie man ihn bindet kannst Du schön auf dem Link von Locke4865 sehen. http://www.netknots.com/html/rapala_knot.html
Das gleiche funzt natürlich auch mit ner Öse einer Lachsfliege.


----------



## Locke4865 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

mein erster Gedanke war auch der von Fatshark mit den selben Bedenken
den benutz ich zu normalen Hakenbinden auf Friedfisch selbst an Plättchenhaken#6

@ Snödi
wieder da aus dem Urlaub? hasste Sven noch getroffen?


----------



## FatShark (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

Hi


> den benutz ich zu normalen Hakenbinden auf Friedfisch selbst an Plättchenhaken#6


Bist du dir da sicher ?? Schau dir den Knoten mal genau an, ohne Öhr funktioniert dieser Knoten nicht, den du meinst für Plättchen geht etwas anders, da wird das Ende um den Haken gewickelt und durch die Schlaufe gezogen !  :vik:


----------



## Locke4865 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

benutze genau diesen und der hält
binde den auch als Kopfknoten beim Fliegenbinden


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*



FatShark schrieb:


> Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme das es sich um einen Knoten handelt der  für lose Haken ist? oder auch für Fliegen mir Öhr? Was mich etwas  verwirrt ist das das VF mehrmals um den Haken gelegt wird, was bei einer  gebundenen Fliege meist recht schwer ist, da dort kein Platz hinter dem  Öhr vorhanden ist, zumindest in der Regel.
> Der isset net ?
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo FatShark,

der Knoten ist für fertige gebundene Lachsfliegen,denn durch den Knoten stehen die Fliegen etwas hochkant ,was den Biss erleichtern soll.


Gruss  Martin


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*



Smödi schrieb:


> Hi, für mich klingt das nach Rapala-Knoten.
> Wie er aussieht und wie man ihn bindet kannst Du schön auf dem Link von Locke4865 sehen. http://www.netknots.com/html/rapala_knot.html
> Das gleiche funzt natürlich auch mit ner Öse einer Lachsfliege.



Hei Smödi,´ne der isses bestimmt nicht,denn den benutze ich selber viel beim Meeresangeln.
Nee,er geht mit der Schnur durchs Öhr,macht dann ´ne Schlaufe,bindet dann die Schnur mehrfach rum unterhalb des Hakenöhrs und dann zieht er die Schlaufe zusammen fertig.
Und wie gesagt,die Fliege steht dadurch etwas hochkant was einen Anbiss erleichtern soll.

Ihr seht mir fällt immer wieder mehr davon ein....

Gruss Martin


----------



## FatShark (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*

Hi

Beim besten Willen weiß ich nicht was das für einer sein soll, und vorallen warum ?
Der Sinn von dem Haken geht an mir absolut vorbei. Warum soll eine Fliege hochkant stehen, vorallem verliert die Lachsfliege dadurch ihr spiel das laufverhalten etc. ?? Hmm naja schau ma mal welcher das letztendlich sein soll.


----------



## FatShark (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*



> Nee,er geht mit der Schnur durchs Öhr,macht dann ´ne Schlaufe,bindet  dann die Schnur mehrfach rum unterhalb des Hakenöhrs und dann zieht er  die Schlaufe zusammen fertig.


Das hört sich nach einem Normalen Knoten für Plätchenhaken an. Wird den nun die Fliege durch die Schlaufe gezogen oder nur das Vorfachende ???

Nummer 7 ?




Quellehttp://www.angeln-alex.de)


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Knoten für Lachshaken gesucht ????*



FatShark schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach einem Normalen Knoten für Plätchenhaken an. Wird den nun die Fliege durch die Schlaufe gezogen oder nur das Vorfachende ???




Hatte ich vergessen,ja er zieht die Fliege durch die Schlaufe und das wars,nur noch abschneiden.

Wenn der Typ den Namen des Knoten noch wüsste wäre das alles hier kein Problem,glaub´s mir,aber weiterhin "Danke" für Eure Geduld.


Gruss  Martin


----------

